# hunting north of Halliday



## gdog (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey Guys, Just wondering if anyone has much info about hunting the Wolf Chief area north of Halliday.I'm looking for Mule deer but would not pass on a nice whitetail. I've got permission to some land in that area and I was just wondering what the deer numbers look like up there


----------



## gdog (Oct 30, 2010)

How about unit 3b2 as a whole..anyone know anything about the area...or the far east corner of Dunn county, south of Lake Sakakawea or the far northwest corner of Mercer county south of Lake Sakakawea.....the north end of highway 8.....north of highway 1806...?


----------

